# Anyone been fishing Riley creek



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

for crappie yet.Just was wondering if the crappie are biting there yet.


----------



## RileyCreekFisherman (May 1, 2006)

I have been fishing the riley the past week, since it has cooled down a bit. I have caught a handful of crappie and some smallmouth.


----------



## RileyCreekFisherman (May 1, 2006)

was out on the riley last night and had some good fishing. started out with the classic rooster tail, then opened up a new plastic worm w/ 3 hooks. my first cast I brought in a nice 13 in smallmouth. Toward the end of the evening, I caught a 9 in catfish. A good night.


----------



## mikeofborg (Feb 15, 2005)

Where on the Riley are you fishing? Because I know in Bluffton it very shallow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, does this post ever bring back some memories of my college days! I went to school at Bluffton and spent many days on the Riley. We used to go to a spot we called the falls. It did not have any big fish but there was a good number of medium sized smallies along with smallish carp and catfish. At times the action there was tremendous.

Thanks for the flashback to the 80's.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 17, 2006)

this place your calling the falls wouldn't happen to be a place where you walk back a lane in a woods and this location has an actuall water fall of lets say a foot or so and then ends up into a pretty good sized pool would it? lol............been there many times if your talkin about the same place.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fishin fool said:


> this place your calling the falls wouldn't happen to be a place where you walk back a lane in a woods and this location has an actuall water fall of lets say a foot or so and then ends up into a pretty good sized pool would it? lol............been there many times if your talkin about the same place.


 Yep, that would be the one.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Got a couple of nice waterfowling spots over that way. Got a buddy who lives that way. Done real good on the geese last season.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought it was the spot.......It's one of my favorites


----------



## mikeofborg (Feb 15, 2005)

I remember taking girls back to the falls at night in my high school days. The house on the hill never seemed to mind us going back there one bit. We always parked in the stone parking lot like place before the bridge.


----------



## RileyCreekFisherman (May 1, 2006)

I am fishing from the banks of Pandora Park. The water is not that shallow is many places, and where those places are the fish are hanging out.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

RileyCreek Fisherman do you live in Pandora?


----------



## RileyCreekFisherman (May 1, 2006)

yea, sure do.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

RileyCreek Fisherman maybe one of these days we'll meet up down there. If you see a guy with a fly rod and a beard that's probably me. Say hi if you see me.


----------



## riley creek (May 12, 2006)

Hello fellow Riley Creek fishermen. I live in Bluffton and fish the Riley there quite a bit. Have been branching out too Pandora a little more lately, but I've never heard of this waterfall. I am strictly catch and release and would appreciate a little more info on this area. I'm more than willing to trade info on other places and also have a canoe that I'd be more than happy to share a ride. Thanks.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't give the info! It's a trap and soon our little honey hole will be over taken!..........................Just a joke! LOL!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

The waterfall is to the west off of Phillips Rd in Allen County. Riley where do you fish in Bluffton? I cut my teeth there as a kid. Haven't fished it in about 15 years. We always had good luck behind the tennis courts on College Ave. and at the bend at Main St. Brings back some good memories!  As for crappie, I never knew they were in the Riley. As a kid I caught everything but. Must be populations of them toward Pandora?


----------



## crappiemaster1973 (Nov 15, 2005)

Just trying to get some fishing info on riley creek. Im not asking where your hole is. I live in Vaughnsville and fished the riley with my dad when I was little. I remember fishing in the park. I didnt smallmouth fish back then. I also remember fishing beside by the bridge just down from grismores cropdusting service. Is that spot produce any smallmouth. I did some deer hunting there a few years ago. Before they built the new school. Never paid much attention to the river though. I also remember fishing another bride with a small damn on the south side of pandora, I think it is all posted no trespassing now. It is the road where the lake is. I havent fished the riley in probaly 20 years. Any information is appreciatted. I have some good smallmouth spots around where I live. That I will share information with.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## riley creek (May 12, 2006)

All those places around Bluffton still produce Davey. The entire stretch along the National from 103 to Main is pretty good. Alot of 1-2# with a few 3's. Thanks for the "waterfall" info. Give me a yell when you want to go. Been alot more largemouth than smallies so far this year. Caught my best riley creek largemouth the other day up around Pandora (about 3#). Do you fish the Blanchard much Davey? There are some good bass over by Findlay. Also, do you know where the Firepump landing is around Gilboa? The odnr lists it as a public access point but I'm not sure where it is.
Crappiemaster, yes the area going back to the lake is posted. Try the Riley Creek "Reservoir" up at rd. 6 and 5n for crappie. Have gotten a few good ones there along with some decent bass. Likewise, let me know and we can get together. I also have some decent spots on the Auglaize and Blanchard (Auglaize in Wapak is another good crappie spot)


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Riley, I also used to catch more LM than SM in the Riley in Bluffton. My biggest though was a 4# smallie caught on a tube jig in the fall. I don't fish the Blanchard much although I want to fish it more. Been busy when I could be fishin'! Have seen guys in the past fishing the county line bridge and pulling crappie. I don't haave much luck fishing "hot chocolate" water and the river usually looks that way. I believe the firepump landing is north of the river in town on main ST. (By the old abandoned bridge) Hope to get out fishing when this damn rain quits and the water clears up!


----------



## RileyCreekFisherman (May 1, 2006)

Ever Since PMI did some cleaning of the Riley the fish have been biting north of the elevator in Pandora. Must have woke the fish up and morphed them into biting machines. Anyone doing any canoeing?


----------



## riley creek (May 12, 2006)

My son and I had the canoe out on the east side of Findlay last weekend and picked up a couple of largemouth. Normally not a bad spot for crappie, but did'nt get into any that time. I'm ready to get my canoe out again this week if anyone's interested but I'm not sure how the rivers will be with all this rain. As my kids would say, it's the Ragin' Riley this week.


----------



## Gerryj38 (Jul 13, 2014)

There was a time when I knew most of the Riley from Pandora down to where it empties into the Blanchard by wade fishing it. Haven't had time to do much fishing for several years, but I consider it a high-quality fishery for wet wading with light tackle. Intend to get in some late summer/early fall fishing this year. Smallmouth, Rock Bass all season and Crappies in spring...

My standards are the Mepps spinner (#2) artificial crawfish, Beetle spin, and Rapala Minnow (floater/diver) Good spots are 1/4 mile north of the Williamstown Road bridge (big pool where the creek bends), near Co Road 6 and downstream by the active quarry. Especially good spots between Road 6 bridge and the next bridge WNW. Have to know where the old quarry holes are, so be careful--that's the reason I wade wet rather than use waders! 

Other good places to fish are Stillwater River/Greeneville Creek (near Dayton Power and Light near Covington) and the Auglaize near Fort Jennings.

Out of state? I love the Thornapple River in SW Michigan...


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Gerryj38, That was a fantastic post. Thank you and glad you are here.


----------

